# What food is high in calcium for a tegu?



## Andrez Hernandez (Nov 15, 2016)

I have a tegu that needs more calcium bacause he is sick. What kinda of food can i feed him that will help?


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Andrez Hernandez said:


> I have a tegu that needs more calcium bacause he is sick. What kinda of food can i feed him that will help?


Whole prey food, like adult frozen/thawed mice is a good source. Dandelion leaves are good if he'll eat them. Regardless, apply a snowstorm of powdered calcium to each meal.


----------



## Andrez Hernandez (Nov 15, 2016)

Ok thank you much is appreciated


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 15, 2016)

haretoday offers a wide variety or whole ground, using that would also make it much easier to add fruits and vegetables mixed in if they're picky eaters.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Cody096 said:


> haretoday offers a wide variety or whole ground, using that would also make it much easier to add fruits and vegetables mixed in if they're picky eaters.


Cody- I want to check them out. You like them fine?


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 15, 2016)

I haven't ordered anything just yet but I've checked out their selection. All of mine are currently down accept for my chacoan, but he still won't eat so I haven't ordered anything yet.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Cody096 said:


> I haven't ordered anything just yet but I've checked out their selection. All of mine are currently down accept for my chacoan, but he still won't eat so I haven't ordered anything yet.


I just looked. The ground chicken looked good. Had meat, organs, and bone. 

I usually feed whole mice from RodentPro and supplament with organ meat, whole meat, fruit, high-quality dog food, etc. My 1.3 then sleep for about 4-5 months. Yey! No food.


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 15, 2016)

Heh, it definitely cuts down on the cost of owning them, I do miss being able to interact more with them though.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Cody096 said:


> Heh, it definitely cuts down on the cost of owning them, I do miss being able to interact more with them though.


Me, too.


----------



## Trede (Nov 17, 2016)

I've had good luck with reptilinks. Talia likes them, they use whole prey of many varieties, and it's about the only way I can consistently get fruits/veggies in her.


----------

